# Looking for 3DS file for flywheel



## George_Race (Sep 6, 2010)

I am trying to get started building a small engine. I am looking for a spoke flywheel drawing similar to the 5 inch Miser Sterling engine I have seen on this site.

What I would like is a file in 3DS or STL format so I can learn how do do 3D drawings and 3D CAM processing to produce milling GCode.

I have AutoCAD and AutoDesk 3DS so hope to learn how to draw and process 3D files for the milling of small parts.

Thanks,
George


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 6, 2010)

George, With the software resources you have at hand, I have found that the best way to learn is to just dive in and do it until you are happy with the results...at least as far as drawing is concerned. I can't speak as to processing g-code, you still have to have the drawing first. I have worked with many .stl files in doing rapid prototyping and while they can be viewed (like in Solidworks) I am not sure they can be changed without the original drawing from which the .stl was created.

BIll


----------



## Peter. (Sep 6, 2010)

You could draw that quite easily in Google Sketchup.


----------



## Marinesteam (Sep 6, 2010)

Attached is an .stl file for a flywheel that is similar to what you have asked for.

Hope this help. 

Ken 

View attachment Flywheel.STL


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 7, 2010)

JorgensenSteam  said:
			
		

> I saw this on the internet one time, but the link quit working.
> Does anyone know how to go about drawing this in 3D?
> Is this one piece, or an assembly?
> 
> Pat J



I created this flywheel in SolidWorks. I have saved it as an STL for you. You should have both the casting and machined version. I created this 3D model using a flywheel from "Martin Model and Pattern". I'm using it on a Henry Ford engine. If you need ANYTHING modeled in 3D please let me know and I will be happy to do it. I'm always looking for a 3D modeling challenge. All I need is a 2D drawing to work from.

Chris


View attachment FLYWHEEL_casting.STL


View attachment FLYWHEEL.STL


----------



## George_Race (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, this is exactly what I was looking for.

Yes, I know that diving in and learning how to use the products that I have would be a good idea. I seem to learn more by looking at and taking apart the work that is done by others.

Have downloaded the files and will see what I can learn from them. Appreciate the offer of doing the .stl files for me, may need to take you up on the offer further on down the road.

Thanks again to all,
George


----------

